# wie viel würdet ihr zahlen? i-drive rahmen plus dämpfer



## gtfreak2! (1. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hab vor meinen i-drive marathon rahmen ( 2004 ) mit dem dazugehörigen fox float rl dämpfer verkaufen..was würdert ihr zahlen...möchte nur mal so ne preisvorstellung...der rahmen ist in einem guten zustand..einen leichten kratzer am oberrohr...aber sosnt nichts,,,der dämpfer funktioniert auch noch einwandfrei!


----------



## gtfreak2! (1. Januar 2006)

keine idee??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtfreak2! (2. Januar 2006)

ihr könnt mir einfach offen einen preis sagen was ihr zahlen "würdet"..


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Januar 2006)

bei ebay wären dir sicher 350-400 sicher.
500 wenn du glück hast.

Gruß, stefan


----------



## Iceman (2. Januar 2006)

Na ja, so ohne Bild und ohne Farbangaben wird sich wohl kaum einer auf die Aeste rauswagen. Ist das der Giftgrüne Rahmen mit grüner SID?

Ein Bild wäre gut....


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Januar 2006)

ist glaube der giftgrüne rahmen.

bitte angaben zu:
1. Größe
2. Farbe
3. Zustand (was heißt Kratzer)

und schon haste ne bessere Schätzung.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## gtfreak2! (2. Januar 2006)

sry für die ungenaue angabe...war ja nur so auf die schnelle  
ja es handelt sich um den Giftgrünen Rahmen. Beim Dämpfer handelt es sich um einen Fox Float RL Dämpfer ( 2004 ). Der Dämpfer ist noch tip top..Kein Ölverlust. Kein Luftverlust..wie neu.
Der Rahmen hat am Oberrohr einen ca 1cm und 2mm breiten Kratzer..jedoch nicht tief..kommt am absteigen..mal mit den klickies hängengeblieben..
Der Rahmen ist XL. Auch 2004. Kein Sturz!


----------



## GTdanni (2. Januar 2006)

Evtl. sollte man auch mal den Beitrag über diesem beachten. 

Cu Danni


----------



## gtfreak2! (3. Januar 2006)

also was meint ihr jetzt?


----------



## versus (3. Januar 2006)

gtfreak2! schrieb:
			
		

> also was meint ihr jetzt?


also ich habe für meinen xcr 1000 in M von 2001 + fox float + xt umwerfer + lx innenlager + sattelstütze + steuersatz 250 euro bezahlt !
deiner ist vom rahmne her etwa gleichwertig, dafür neuer, allerdings mit weniger zubehör in einer nicht so gängigen grösse (xl ist bei dem rahmen schon sehr gross - ich bin 1,80 und komme mit M sehr gut zurecht) und einer recht eigenwilligen farbe (mir gefällt sie super!).

fazit: würde er mir passen würde ich max. zwischen 350 und 400 euro dafür zahlen. da er aber weniger menschen passen und farblich zusagen wird, würde ich den marktpreis (ebay) bei 300 bis 350 euro ansiedeln.

hilfts ?


----------



## gtfreak2! (3. Januar 2006)

oh s***..hmm..das hätt ich jetzt net gedacht...also ich find die farbe super! ^^
ok..und wenn ich das fahrrad komplett verkaufen würde?? was würdet ihr mir dann bieten?
Die technischen Daten vom i-drive marathon kennt ihr oder?
Ich hab noch den Sattel ausgewechselt gegen einen selle italia..salsa hörnchen wurden verbaut...ja das wars..zustand gut..das einzigste manko ist..das die sid gabel am reeboundspeed wenn man die kappe abzieht leicht ölt..man müsste die dichtungen wechseln...
kann ich noch 2000 oder 1900  kriegen?? Mir macht das schon Angst! Das Bike hatte vor 2Jahren noch 4800 gekostet!!
hmm..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (3. Januar 2006)

gtfreak2! schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich noch 2000 oder 1900  kriegen?? Mir macht das schon Angst! Das Bike hatte vor 2Jahren noch 4800 gekostet!!
> hmm..


wenn einer kommt, der genau diesen rahmen sucht, kann auch mehr drin sein.
darum mein dringender tipp: bevor du das ding für die paar kröten (selbst wenn du 500 bekommen solltest) verscheuerst - BEHALTEN UND SELBST FAHREN   ! ! ! 
wraum willst du das geile teil überhaupt verkaufen  - du wirst doch nicht die marke wechseln wollen ? ? ? ein vergleichbares gt wird ja nun nicht mehr hergestellt. einzig mögliche antwort: du willst das xcr sts kaufen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Januar 2006)

Komplettbike punktet mit voller XTR und SID Worldcup, gute Frage was du noch dafür bekommst.

die Rahmenöhöhe macht vieles zu nichte.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## gtfreak2! (3. Januar 2006)

Ich würd es auch gerne weiterfahren!! Ich will auch GT treu bleiben!! aber der Rahmen ist mir zu groß  
Und woher einen i-drive marathon Rahmen in L bekommen?? Das hab ich schon vergebens gesucht..Ihr habt schon recht,..ich bräucht nur nen anderen Rahmen..ich hab mich hier im Forum auch schon rumgefragt..aber ohne Erfolg..
und der Rahmen wird ja auch nicht mehr gebaut..
Und ein weiterer Grund warum ich das Bike verkaufe wollte...sind die Leichtbauparts,,wie zum Bsp die SID Worldcup!! Die macht nach 1500km schlapp und wird undicht!! Und das bei einem Listenpreis von 999!  
Da kommt alles zusammen..mit der fox hatte ich noch nie Probleme..
Naja..ihr werdet mich bestimmt fragen warum ich zu einem XL Rahmen gekommen bin...ich habs bike in ebay erworben...mit 15km Fahrleistung...und nach einigen Kilometern hat sichs rausgestellt das ich zu klein bin..und des wegen auch die Schmerzen beim Fahren..macht dann wie ihr es euch bestimmt vorstellen kein Spaß mehr zu fahren..
Ok..jetzt seid ihr wieder dran..^^


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Januar 2006)

rahmen samt Gabel in Bikemarkt.

dann im Ebay nen I-Drive in richtiger Größe kaufen samt ner netten Gabel.
wahlweise Bikemarkt druchsuchen.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## gtfreak2! (3. Januar 2006)

die parts würden auch in ein id-xc passen?? oder? so von den tretlagern her und so weiter??


----------



## versus (3. Januar 2006)

dumme geschichte  ! 
mal unter uns: was hast denn damals (wann) abgedrückt ?
vor allem wenn die sid worldcup so eine top performance hat, würde ich sie unter angabe der undichtigkeit und der notwendigen überholung IN JEDEM FALL zusammen mit dem rahmen als set verkaufen ! 
dann bist du das ding los und der käufer hat die farblich passende gabel. 
wer dieses rahmenset kauft, kennt in der regel auch die probleme, die man mit derartigen leichtbauparts gleich mit kauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtfreak2! (3. Januar 2006)

ja ist dumm gelaufen..
Ich hab damals 2000 Euro gezahlt ( 2003 ).
Ja das ist keine schlechte Idee..hmm..krieg dann vl 500...  davon kann ich mir  grad ne neue Gabel kaufen..Rahmen und Dämpfer hab ich dann aber no net...
hmm..ich weis net wie ichs machen soll..naja ich dacht schon die marke zu wechseln..aber des kann ich net machen!


----------



## versus (3. Januar 2006)

gtfreak2! schrieb:
			
		

> krieg dann vl 500


mit der gabel bekommst du garantiert mehr als 500 euros - die gabel allein bringt sicher schon 250-300.


----------



## gtfreak2! (4. Januar 2006)

noch ne frage..ich bin 1,84m groß..welchen rahmen würdet ihr mir empfehlen? M oder L ?


----------



## kingmoe (4. Januar 2006)

Wie groß ist denn "XL" bei dem Rahmen?! Miss doch bitte mal Sitzrohr (Mitte Innenlager bis Oberkante) und das virtuelle Oberrohr (Mitte Sitzrohr oben bis Mitte Steuerrohr).


----------



## versus (4. Januar 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Wie groß ist denn "XL" bei dem Rahmen?! Miss doch bitte mal Sitzrohr (Mitte Innenlager bis Oberkante) und das virtuelle Oberrohr (Mitte Sitzrohr oben bis Mitte Steuerrohr).


aha ! aus dem hohen norden naht hilfe  
an dich hatte ich ja schon lange gedacht, aber nach dem da immer noch steht "und ein LTS frame", habe ich den vorschlag mal für mich behalten  
wie gross ist denn nochmal der LTS rahmen


----------



## gtfreak2! (4. Januar 2006)

ich werd gleich messen gehen...bis später..


----------



## gtfreak2! (4. Januar 2006)

also es schaut so aus:

Oberrohrlänge: 64cm (waagrecht )
Sitzrohrlänge: 58cm (vom Tretlager bis zum Sattelstützeneingang )


----------



## gtfreak2! (4. Januar 2006)

was meint ihr? oder weis einer von euch wo ich einen i-drive marathon rahmen in L krieg?


----------



## versus (4. Januar 2006)

gtfreak2! schrieb:
			
		

> was meint ihr? oder weis einer von euch wo ich einen i-drive marathon rahmen in L krieg?


du wirst mich heiraten wollen:

18 zoll - 350 englische pfund + 50 für versand - incl. float rl - zu bestellen in england...

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=8078

dufte, was ?


----------



## versus (4. Januar 2006)

399 englische pfund entsprechen 552,21 euronen !
das ist doch eine super preis für diesen (neuen) rahmen. 
bei chainreactioncycles habe ich auch selbst schon bestellt - ging alles bestens, du brauchst nur eine kreditkarte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtfreak2! (5. Januar 2006)

oha! net schlecht!..hmm..krediktkarte..gehts au anders?
über das heiraten sprechen wir nochmal...^^ 
aber trotzdem danke^^
Also der L müsst mit schon passen mit 1,84m oder? Du sagtest ein Kumpel von dir fährt einen M Rahmen..der 1,82m misst..


----------



## KONI-DU (5. Januar 2006)

....ich fahre (bin gefahren, Riss im Rahmen) den XCR1000 in L bei 186cm.
Paßt(e) wie angegossen  
Überlege mir schon eine ganze weile, welcher Fully Rahmen als Nachfolger in Frage kommt, aber ich komme immer wieder auf diese Geometrie zurück. Bis auf den Riss war ich total zufrieden mit diesem.
Wobei rein optisch mich die neuen I-Drive 7 auch ansprechen. 

Das Rahmenangebot ist ja wirklich nicht schlecht. 
Dort haben sie auch noch einen I-Drive Expert für 299 im Angebot. Mit welchem ist er den vergleichbar ??? xcr1000 oder xcr2000 oder ..........


----------



## versus (5. Januar 2006)

gtfreak2! schrieb:
			
		

> oha! net schlecht!..hmm..krediktkarte..gehts au anders?
> über das heiraten sprechen wir nochmal...^^
> aber trotzdem danke^^
> Also der L müsst mit schon passen mit 1,84m oder? Du sagtest ein Kumpel von dir fährt einen M Rahmen..der 1,82m misst..


geht sicher auch per vorkasse oder scheck oder wieauchimmer.
ich selbst fahre einen M rahmen und bin 1,81m - passt perfekt !
jetzt muss noch geklärt werden, ob 18" M oder L entspricht. da bin ich mir auch nicht ganz sicher. vielleicht findet man ja irgendwo die geometriedaten.


----------



## cleiende (5. Januar 2006)

@gtfreak2
Wenn Du keine Kreditkare hast bist Du vermutlich etwas jünger - irgendeiner in der Familie sollte eine haben. Den spannst Du vor.

So, der Rahmenhöhe kann man sich ja iterativ annähern:
1. Annahme: Die Definition der Größen hat sich beim Übergang vom alten I-Drive zum IDXC nicht groß geändert. *Wenn Du das annimmst...*
2. gtbicycles.com -> USA -> MTB -> Product Catalog -> IDXC 1.0 -> Details
Unten ist eine Maßtabelle pro Rahmengröße
L = BB height 333mm, Standover height 805mm
Standover - BB = virtuelles Sitzrohr (472mm) = 18,6 Zoll (472 /25,4)

Unter der Annahme daß sich die Maße des virtuellen Sitzrohr beider Rahmen in Größe L ähneln sollte Dir diese passen.

Ich vermute aber auch daß chainreactioncycles (der Trauzeuge von versus und Dir) ein entsprechendes Mail von Dir recht fix beantworten wird.

*ABER* wenn Du den Rahmen kaufst besorg die wichstigsten Ersatzteile (Schwingenlager, Ausfallende) gleich zeitnah mit. Ist ein Auslaufmodell und bei GT bekommst Du wenn es irgndwann in 5-10 Jahren akut wird schwer Ersatzteile (bei der Pleite von GT hat der Nachfolger wenig für die Ersatzteilversorgung getan, wenn der Importeur mal wechseln sollte wird nicht zwangsläufig das Ersatzteilgeschäft der "Altlasten" mitgeführt -> obwohl Epple das recht gut macht)


----------



## Kint (5. Januar 2006)

sach mal wie ist das denn jetzt mit dem marathon...?
hat das wenigstens was steifigkeit ? Weil von der Größe würds mir Xl er ja passen....


----------



## versus (5. Januar 2006)

laut GT ist der marathon rahmen etwas leichter und tiefergelegt (siehe nach hinten verlegte dämpferaufnahme an der schwinge). kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der weniger steif ist, als das xcr 1000 - und da habe ich keine probleme (bin nicht gerade ein 65kg bergfloh   )


----------



## gtfreak2! (5. Januar 2006)

Also dann müsste mit der L-Rahmen ja passen ^^ mit 1,84m..vl wachs ich ja noch 1 bis 2 cm..( ist aber eher unwarscheinlich.. )
Dann müsste ich mich mal mit denen von chainreactioncycles in Kontakt treten..muss ich auf Englisch machen..oder?
Mit der Steifigkeit war ich bis jetzt immer zufrieden..also mein Kumpel hat das 1.0 das ist auch nicht steifer und stabiler als meins..nur schwerer   ^^
Das einzigste Manko am i-drive marathon..ist die Sid World Cup Gabel..ich weis ja nicht ob ich da vl eine defekte Gabel aus dem Werk bekommen habe..oder das es vl am Baujahr leigt.das sie dort noch nicht alle Schwächen in den Griff bekommen haben..aber auf jeden Fall..darf die Gabel nicht nach 1500km kaputt gehen! Und das mit liebster Pflege..hab die Gabel immer nur wenn höchstens im mittleren Terrain bewegt..( Schotter..vl auch ein paar Wurzel..und so weiter..niemals irgend ein Downhill!! Dafür ist die Gabel auch nicht ausgelegt! )
Naja..auf jeden Fall werd ich mir eine andere Gabel holen..Reperatur kostet 140.Das ist mir echt zu viel..und dann hab ich irgendwann wieder das gleiche Problem..
@Kint
Bist du an meinem Rahmen interessiert? Der Rahmen ist noch tip top! Wenn du willst kann ich auch gerne Bilder reinstellen!
Mfg Rapha
Entweder ne Fox mit 80mm oder vl die neue Sid..vl haben es die Ingenieure von RockShox jetzt in den Griff bekommen..
@


----------



## kingmoe (5. Januar 2006)

gtfreak2! schrieb:
			
		

> also es schaut so aus:
> Oberrohrlänge: 64cm (waagrecht )
> Sitzrohrlänge: 58cm (vom Tretlager bis zum Sattelstützeneingang )



Uff, das ist auch für mich - vor allem für ein Fully - viel zu groß. Schade.


----------



## versus (5. Januar 2006)

gtfreak2! schrieb:
			
		

> Also dann müsste mit der L-Rahmen ja passen ^^ mit 1,84m..vl wachs ich ja noch 1 bis 2 cm..( ist aber eher unwarscheinlich.. )
> Dann müsste ich mich mal mit denen von chainreactioncycles in Kontakt treten..muss ich auf Englisch machen..oder?


englisch wäre schon gut    
nicht dass es beim auspacken zu bösen überraschungen kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtfreak2! (5. Januar 2006)

ok..ich denk das müst ich mit meinen englisch kenntnissen hinkriegen^^
..jetzt brauch ich nur noch einen käufer von meinem XL-Rahmen..


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. Januar 2006)

KONI-DU schrieb:
			
		

> ....ich fahre (bin gefahren, Riss im Rahmen) den XCR1000 in L bei 186cm.
> Paßt(e) wie angegossen
> Überlege mir schon eine ganze weile, welcher Fully Rahmen als Nachfolger in Frage kommt, aber ich komme immer wieder auf diese Geometrie zurück. Bis auf den Riss war ich total zufrieden mit diesem.
> Wobei rein optisch mich die neuen I-Drive 7 auch ansprechen.
> ...




eher XCR1000, nur wahrscheinlich mit Scandium Rohrsatz und etlichen Detailveränderungen.

erinnert mich stark an mein 03er Pro, baugleich und andere Farbe drauf?

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## gtfreak2! (5. Januar 2006)

meint ihr das mir ein L Rahmen passen könnte? oder wär M schon zu klein für mich?..wisst ihr..wenn ich mir den Rahmen kauf..is ja au net billig..dann sollt er au passen..^^


----------



## oldman (6. Januar 2006)

gtfreak2! schrieb:
			
		

> meint ihr das mir ein L Rahmen passen könnte? oder wär M schon zu klein für mich?..wisst ihr..wenn ich mir den Rahmen kauf..is ja au net billig..dann sollt er au passen..^^




Vorschlag: nimm dir doch ein bissl Zeit und finde heraus, ob und bei welchem Händler in deiner Nähe GTs stehen.
Fahr hin, setz dich auf ein paar von denen, check die Größen ab und entscheide danach.
Zwar nicht schön für den Händler, aber du willst ja den Rahmen einzeln - und den hat's ja in D nicht...
so long
oldman


----------



## versus (6. Januar 2006)

richtig ! ausprobieren wäre natürlich am besten.
ich kann dir nur sagen, dass M für meine 1,80 passt, wobei ich schon merke, dass er nicht mehr viel kleiner sein dürfte. habe eine 120er vorbau dran - mit 100 oder 90mm war er mir zu kurz. 
also ist ein M rahmen MEINER EINSCHÄTZUNG NACH für dich zu klein !
ist natürlich wie so vieles geschmackssache


----------



## gtfreak2! (6. Januar 2006)

ok dann werd ich mit L schon richtig liegen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtfreak2! (6. Januar 2006)

stimmt es, dass das gt-idrive marathon nur 2003 gebaut wurde??


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. Januar 2006)

gtfreak2! schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt es, dass das gt-idrive marathon nur 2003 gebaut wurde??



nööö - marathon ist 04er, 03 gabs als hächste race und pro (race höher)


----------



## GT-Man (7. Januar 2006)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> nööö - marathon ist 04er, 03 gabs als hächste race und pro (race höher)



Hatten wir doch schon. Das Marathon wurde 2002 auf der Interbike vorgestellt und kam 2003 ins Programm. Drum nochmal:
Das i-drive Marathon war das Top Modell der i-drive Serie 2003.
Im Mountainbike-Magazin ( http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/ ) 05/03 gabs mal einen Test.

Zitat des Test:
"Testurteil
Der Kultmarke GT gelingt mit einem super Marathon-Fully ein furioses Comeback. Eine heiße Waffe für leichte Racer, denen es um jede Sekunde geht.

Gesamtnote:
sehr gut"

Ob es das Marathon 2004 gab, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Ich denke eher nein, da die alten i-drives damals schon langsam von den neuen ID-XC Modellen abgelöst wurden. Bin aber der Meinung mich erinnern zu können, dass zumindest die Modelle Expert/Pro noch weitergeführt wurden.


----------



## gtfreak2! (7. Januar 2006)

danke für die info ^^


----------



## Kint (9. Januar 2006)

also schreib mal keine mail sondern diskussionsthema...
Rahmen würde mir mit 2,06m passen denk ich. Bin aber auch kein "bergfloh" sondern eher ein grizzly  , also sollte er schon steif und robust sein. I drive wollte ich immer mal haben, dachte aber bisher immer an was mit durchgehendem Oberrohr wegen der bekannten Probleme wie abriss des domes etc... also 2 oder 3er resp. 2000, 3000er. wollte dannn auch was mehr federweg weil ich eigentlich mal an ein "modernes", "zeitgemäßes" all mountain fully dachte. Das marathon hat doch "nur" 95cm - oder ?
denkt Ihr dass mir das für den einsatzzweck passen würde ? An und für scih fahr ich ziemlich viel starr und mir ginge es nur um die kanten... 
Habe mich aus monetären und baustellengründen bisher noch gar nicht mit I drive befasst...gibbet da Qualitätsunterschiede der verschiedennen Baujahre...?


----------



## GT_Frodo (15. Januar 2006)

gtfreak2! schrieb:
			
		

> noch ne frage..ich bin 1,84m groß..welchen rahmen würdet ihr mir empfehlen? M oder L ?



Hi!
Bin 1,86 und 6 jahre lang ein Rahmen in M gefahren, den XCR-1000 BJ 2000.
Das ging ganz gut, inbesondere bei technischen Passagen und Tricks. 
Würde aber heute einen in L nehmen. Gerade für lange Touren und bergaufpassagen nehme ich an ist die Stzposition entspannter und es gibt eine bessere Kraftentfaltung. 
Und es kann auch sein, dass es an der notwendigen extralangen Sattelstütze lag, das der Rahmen schließlich an der Sitzstrebe gerissen ist. sozusagen ausgehebelt. aber weiß ich nicht so genau.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Januar 2006)

GT_Frodo schrieb:
			
		

> Und es kann auch sein, dass es an der notwendigen extralangen Sattelstütze lag, das der Rahmen schließlich an der Sitzstrebe gerissen ist. sozusagen ausgehebelt. aber weiß ich nicht so genau.



1. an der extralangen Stütze
2. passierte das bei den meisten Rahmen
3. guck ich mal wie lang mein I-Drive Pro dann mit der 400er Stütze zurecht kommt - der soll auch dort gerne mal reißen

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## KONI-DU (16. Januar 2006)

....ich habe den xcr1000 in L. Bin 1,85m, denke mit "normaler" Sattelstützenlänge, und trotzdem gerissen


----------



## spessarter (16. Januar 2006)

> ....ich habe den xcr1000 in L. Bin 1,85m, denke mit "normaler" Sattelstützenlänge, und trotzdem gerissen



dito, der erste Riss ist bei mir schon nach 1500 km "normales" XC aufgetreten - die Stelle läßt sich aber gut schweißen uind hat bei mir dann gehalten


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. Januar 2006)

KONI-DU schrieb:
			
		

> ....ich habe den xcr1000 in L. Bin 1,85m, denke mit "normaler" Sattelstützenlänge, und trotzdem gerissen



und lass mich raten - es war dein lieblingsbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT_Frodo (16. Januar 2006)

spessarter schrieb:
			
		

> dito, der erste Riss ist bei mir schon nach 1500 km "normales" XC aufgetreten - die Stelle läßt sich aber gut schweißen uind hat bei mir dann gehalten



ja, ich habe deine Lösung schon mal gesehen im forum  
auf die idee bin ich leider nicht gekommen


----------



## spessarter (16. Januar 2006)

> ja, ich habe deine Lösung schon mal gesehen im forum


 oje, ich weiß, im Alter wiederholt man sich halt ständig ;-)


----------



## versus (17. Januar 2006)

spessarter schrieb:
			
		

> oje, ich weiß, im Alter wiederholt man sich halt ständig ;-)


für mich könntest du dich gerne nochmal wiederholen, bzw. die bilder oder einen link zu den bildern posten. ich will es zwar nicht hoffen, aber es kann wohl nicht schaden wenn man im worst case weiss wie man einen riss beheben kann...  
nachdem mir bei einem hüpfer über eine bodenwelle neulich die dämpferschraube am sitzdom gerissen ist und der dämpfer die aufnahme ganz schön verbeult hat, wurde mir dann doch wieder klar, dass es ganz schnell gehen kann.


übrigens: da ein ortswechsel anstehr, gibts bei mir gerade grossen ebay ausverkauf - jede menge radteile und sonstiger kram 

http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZver.susQQhtZ-1


----------



## Kint (17. Januar 2006)

wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat spessarter damals ne stütze im dom festschweissen lassen. das ist natürlich haltbar. Allerdings würde ich im WC Scenario dran denken ne teleskop stütze zu verwenden...dann bleibt die Höhe nämlich noch verstellbar. !


----------



## GT-Sassy (18. Januar 2006)

Hi,
ich habe für mein XCR 4000 in elektrikgreen von 97 incl. RS de luxe Dämpfer 180  bekommen. Allerdings waren deutliche Gebrauchsspuren und ein Riss im I-Drive Gehäuse vorhanden. Daher könntest Du so mit 500 rechnen. Ist ja irgentwie ne Sonderfarbe.


----------



## ohneworte (24. Januar 2006)

Hi,

XL ist bei dem Rahmen natürlich riesig. Da die verbaute Gabel mit der Carbonbrücke doch wirklich äußerst instabil ist (Fahrer über 75 kg kriegen mit ihr Probleme).

Daher ist die Radgröße in Verbindung mit der grünen SID World Cup an sich schon von GT aus sehr zweifelhaft. Wer ist mit 2 Metern schon leichter als 80 kg?

Ansonsten ist der Rahmen verwindungssteif genug (kenne 95kg-Fahrer auf ihm, mit anderer Gabel). Von daher, wer rauf passt, kaufen mit anderer Federgabel.

Gruss
ohneworte


----------



## spessarter (24. Januar 2006)

> für mich könntest du dich gerne nochmal wiederholen, bzw. die bilder oder einen link zu den bildern posten.



Na gut, als alter Mann spricht man ja gerne von früher  

http://www.chainiac.de/pics.htm


----------



## versus (24. Januar 2006)

spessarter schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut, als alter Mann spricht man ja gerne von früher
> 
> http://www.chainiac.de/pics.htm


besten dank ! das sieht doch echt ztragfähig aus. wer hat da denn hand angelegt ? habe schon mal einen hot chili rahmen gesehen, der von flugzeugmechanikern am steuerkopf geschweißt wurde. das wirkte deutlich verbrutzelter...


----------



## spessarter (24. Januar 2006)

> wer hat da denn hand angelegt ?



... der örtliche Klemptner (Du weißt: Gas, Wasser, Sche*ße) - der hat ein Aluschweißgerät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (24. Januar 2006)

spessarter schrieb:
			
		

> ... der örtliche Klemptner (Du weißt: Gas, Wasser, Sche*ße) - der hat ein Aluschweißgerät.


neee, odda ?


----------



## kingmoe (25. Januar 2006)

spessarter schrieb:
			
		

> ... der örtliche Klemptner (Du weißt: Gas, Wasser, Sche*ße) - der hat ein Aluschweißgerät.



Als mir bei 1988 bei meinem ersten Stahl-MTB der Verbindungssteg zwischen den Sitzstreben (hinterm Sattel) an der rechten Schweißnaht komplett abgerissen ist, viel mir ein, dass seit ein paar Tagen in unserer Straße ein Oldtimer-Freak mit einem Elektrodenscheißgerät Bleche in seinen alten Abarth gescheißt hat. Hin da, gefragt: "Kannst du dass mal festschweißen?!" Sah schei$$e aus, hat aber sogar eine 10-Tages-Radtour mit 20Kg Gepäck (Träger war genau an dieser Querstrebe montiert!) gehalten und ist auch später nie wieder gerissen - bis sie mir das Rad 2 Jahre später geklaut haben. 

Manchmal wundert man sich wirklich, was alles hält und was halten sollte und doch zerböselt...


----------



## versus (25. Januar 2006)

@ moe : aber wie ich gesehen habe beschaffst ja gerade wieder nachschub in sachen stahl (edge) ;-)


----------



## zaskar76 (25. Januar 2006)

naja, ich seh da irgendwie ständig was auf moe seiner stahlliste im www


----------



## kingmoe (25. Januar 2006)

@versus und Zaskar76: Es ist nie zu spät für eine glückliche Kindheit  
Das Edge ist spannend, ich glaube, da stimmt einiges an der Beschreibung nicht. Also kaufe ich es und prüfe selbst nach


----------



## gtfreak2! (11. April 2006)

hallo zusammen
bin nach langer zeit mal wieder hier im forum unterwegs..naja..irgengwie hab ich voll vergessen dass es euch hier noch gibt..   bin grad übelest beschäftigt..lol
wegen meinem i-drive..hat sich das schon rumgesprochen..also ich hab den rahmen noch da..den neuen Rahmen in L werd ich jetzt demnächst bestellen..hab das Geld jetzt zusammen  

Wie gehts euch so? 

Gruß Rapha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtfreak2! (11. April 2006)

was leß ich da?? der Rahmen ist nicht mehr verfügbar!?!?    

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=8078


----------



## spessarter (11. April 2006)

... dann mußt Du doch mein XCR-1000 nehmen


----------



## gtfreak2! (12. April 2006)

ja wie viel willste denn so für den haben?...


----------



## spessarter (12. April 2006)

ich hatte das Frame-set mit Marzocchi Z1 Wedge (130 mm), FSA Orbit Steuersatz, Vorbau, Umwerfer, auf meine LÃ¤nge festgeschweister SattelstÃ¼tze, SID XC-DÃ¤mpfer mal im Bikemarkt fÃ¼r VHB 300,- â¬ - hatte aber keine einzige anfrage :-(

Jetzt werde ich es mir halt als 6.Bike wieder aufbauen


----------



## gtfreak2! (12. April 2006)

ok geht klar..mit ner festgeschweisten sattelstütze kann ich nicht viel anfangen..schade


----------



## -lupo- (13. April 2006)

Frage mal, ob der Verkäufer ihn auch nach "good ole tschörmanie" schickt:
http://cgi.ebay.com/2001-GT-I-DRIVE...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Du brauchst ein "L" oder?


----------



## gtfreak2! (13. April 2006)

jepp ich brauch en L Rahmen..
hm ..ich biete lieber auf nen Rahmen der in Germany steht,l,,gibt bloß ärger mit versand...etc.,,aber trotzdem danke^^

son i-drive 0.0 rahmen wär au net schlecht^^


----------



## gtfreak2! (13. Juni 2006)

tach zusammen..
war schon lang nicht mehr da..da dacht ich mir ich schau mal wieder vorbei.. 
Also das i-drive marathon steht immer noch bei mir.. den link mit dem i-drive rahmen in L haben die bei chainereactioncycle aus dem programm genommen..das heißt ich hab keine chance mehr da ranzukommen..zur auswahl würde noch ein id xc 1.0 und ein xc 3.0 zur verfügung stehen..jedoch deutlich teurer!! 1400 der rahmen incl dämpfer  
meine Frage..ist eigentlich noch jemand an dem bike, oder ggf an dem Rahmen interessiert??
möchte mich mal wieder auf den sattel schingen und bei dem geilen wetter fahren..nur setzt ich mich neicht freilich mehr auf das bike..weil das nur wieder schmerzen bereitet..aber des hatten wir schon alles...
mfg Rapha


----------



## Kint (14. Juni 2006)

prinzipielles interesse ist da, aber da neue bzw neuwertige auktionen für rund 250  rausgehehn nur bei entsprechendem preis. sachmal was an...


----------



## gtfreak2! (14. Juni 2006)

was geht für 250  raus?? aber keine i-drive marathon??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtfreak2! (15. Juni 2006)

also wer interesse hat kann ja im bikemarkt gucken..da steht der Rahmen grad drin^^


----------



## Manni1599 (15. Juni 2006)

Moin!

Ja, wenns ein "M" wäre.............
hätte ich Dir den Rahmen längst aus den Händen gerissen.

Ich suche so etwas schon länger, aber,wie gesagt, bei 1,74 m ist M das maximale.

Schade 

Grüsse aus Escheburg
Manni


----------



## gtfreak2! (15. Juni 2006)

schade hätt ihn dir gerne verkauft..ja ich weis..das mit der größe ist ein problem..hab bis jetzt auch noch keine anfragen auf den rahmen bekommen..


----------



## gtfreak2! (23. Juni 2006)

also ich hab das bike jetzt in ebay drin..geht noch kanppe 6h ..einfach mal i-drive marathon eingeben..
mfg gtfreak!2


----------



## Kint (24. Juni 2006)

die 2000 eus waren utopisch mein freund. 

halte mich auch mal hieran 


			
				versus schrieb:
			
		

> also ich habe für meinen xcr 1000 in M von 2001 + fox float + xt umwerfer + lx innenlager + sattelstütze + steuersatz 250 euro bezahlt !



meinte übrigens nur den rahmen und dämpfer nicht das komplettrad. und nein es sind keine marathons die 250 tacken kosten, aber der unterschied zum normalen xcr ist zu verschmerzen. vor allem muss man die nicht überlacken...


----------



## Kint (29. Juni 2006)

und mal zum vergleich - new outofbox....


sorry forums richtlinien vergessen.


----------



## Kint (8. Juli 2006)

jetzt. zum vergleich für was neue idrives rausgehn...

ein marathon in L newoutofbox für  276,81 + p&p:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...60002463892&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

ein 1999er cxr 1000 in L *MADEINUSA* newoutofbox für  191,78 + p&p. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...20002916688&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

und dann wolmmer mal folgendes angebot auch nichtvergessen wo, ein Komplettkomplettteskomplettneues IDX für 300 tacken rausging.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2805278&postcount=454

wenn du den rahmen also wirklich verkaufen willst, und nicht einfach nur um geld zu schneiden, darfst du dich gerne mit einem realistischen preisangebot (für den Rahmen) bei mir melden...


----------

